

The Shark Fin Conjecture - renownedmedia
http://www.renownedmedia.com/blog/shark-fin-conjecture/

======
bitwize
I used to think "jump the shark" referred to something like this: after a slow
asymptotic climb, a precipitous drop in popularity representing the leading
and trailing edges of a shark's fin respectively.

It wasn't until a few years after hearing this phrase that I learned it came
from a _Happy Days_ episode.

